# B. Ross and H. Dawson: Convicted of contract fraud in Shearwater



## jollyjacktar (6 Jul 2016)

If you're going to do it, you might as well go big.



> DND charges four in $1.3-million fraud at CFB Halifax
> 
> The Canadian Press
> Published July 5, 2016 - 6:02pm
> ...


----------



## Remius (6 Jul 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> If you're going to do it, you might as well go big.




Lol.  Your thread title doesn't exactly match the story... [


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Jul 2016)

Good catch.   [:-[


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Jul 2016)

Remius said:
			
		

> Lol.  Your thread title doesn't exactly match the story... [



If it was that amount...it's good they were caught before they could spend the money on a small double double!   8)


----------



## kratz (13 May 2019)

reference:  CBC.ca

Bry’n Ross and Harold Dawson are back in the news with the $1.3 million contract fraud - 12 Wing Shearwater.



> $1.3M military fraud trial involving Shearwater contracts begins
> MAY 13, 2019
> The trial of two men accused of defrauding the federal government of $1.3 million opened Monday in Halifax, with a former Department of National Defence supervisor testifying about her suspicions surrounding the awarding of certain contracts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Navy_Pete (13 May 2019)

Did they really crank out enough contacts under $5k to rack up $1.3M?  That's crazy.  Even if it's over four years, that is a lot of quotes for basic stuff.

This is some pretty amateur hour stuff, surprised Ricky, Julian and Bubbles aren't in there somewhere.


----------



## NavyShooter (13 May 2019)

Assuming the contracts were designed to stay below the $2500 threshold, that's just over 520 contracts over the span of 4 years.  130 a year basically.  Just over 2 per week.

How do you get 2 contracts a week for $2500?  Well, a broken pump, a new filter bank, a section of specialized copper pipe, a boiler part, a valve...there's a lot of things that could go wrong in a heating plant.  

If you've got a monthly order for $2000 worth of filters that's an 'auto-fill' that's an easy $24,000 a year.  (Times 4 years, and you're at almost $100K...) and by the 2nd year, no-one would question this purchase because it'd be a 'recurring maintenance' thing...

That one example alone is just under 10% of the way there.

NS


----------



## dapaterson (14 May 2019)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> That one example alone is just under 10% of the way there.



10% of what they have been charged with... sometimes, to streamline the case, the prosecutors don't charge based on all the evidence they hold.


----------



## Navy_Pete (14 May 2019)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Assuming the contracts were designed to stay below the $2500 threshold, that's just over 520 contracts over the span of 4 years.  130 a year basically.  Just over 2 per week.
> 
> How do you get 2 contracts a week for $2500?  Well, a broken pump, a new filter bank, a section of specialized copper pipe, a boiler part, a valve...there's a lot of things that could go wrong in a heating plant.
> 
> ...



No I get it; I guess where I had issue with were the 'autofill' type situations, or routine purchases of the same equipment. If that's not done under some kind of supply arrangement with standing offers, then all of that is contract splitting (as they should be lumped together). Guess that's what flagged it for the supervisor in an audit or something.

Given how tight they are with operation funds for the base, assuming they were actually receiving the bulk of what they bought (as opposed to shuffling invoices for non-existant parts).  Just seems like a lot of work for a small gain when they all have pretty good paying jobs. I get when people living in poverty do crimes, and I get when people do large dollar value crimes, but I don't really understand people doing middling crimes to live a bit of a better lifestyle. The risk doesn't seem worth the stress, so you can have a newer car, nicer house or take vacations somewhere exotic.  Seems like small thinking I guess.


----------



## kratz (16 Sep 2019)

reference:  CBC.ca

Bry’n Ross and Harold Dawson have been convicted of the charges related to $1.3 million contract fraud - 12 Wing Shearwater.



> 2 N.S. men convicted of $2M fraud against Defence Department
> 
> Fraudulent scheme covered 4-year period and involved buying and selling parts for a base's heating plant
> Blair Rhodes · CBC News · Posted: Sep 16, 2019 5:47 PM AT
> ...


----------

